# Burton Genesis X or X-Base for Custom X?



## law2ence (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

I'm planning on getting the new Burton Custom X and was wondering which bindings would fit best with the board, Genesis X or X-Base. I plan to just mainly ride and charge through slopes. 

Also, would the ESTs be better than the Reflex? I've been looking into the differences and it seems to come down to EST being able to feel the board better, and Reflex being able to fit on other boards and has more shock absorption. My concern with the EST is that there seems to be some problems with it coming loose after riding for some time. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Genesis X EST. Springbed is the tits. 

I've never had issues with the channel. Check that it's tight and you'll be fine. And that being said, I have never checked mine to find them loose. I ride a Freethinker, Custom Kilroy, Fish, and Showdog. I ride a fair bit of channel.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

EST all the way. 

I've actually felt that the est has way better shock absorption, board feel and response than re-flex as well. At least when I compare my cartels est vs re-flex.


----------



## law2ence (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for your replies! Any opinions on X-Base vs Genesis X?


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Was looking at ur exact options 7 weeks ago and got the genesis x and love them.
Wicked bindings


----------



## law2ence (Sep 11, 2017)

After looking through a lot of reviews I think I'm gonna go with the Genesis X as well.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

law2ence said:


> After looking through a lot of reviews I think I'm gonna go with the Genesis X as well.


You won't regret it!


----------



## Kir kanos (Jan 23, 2015)

So is the genesis slightly softer and more cushioning than the genesis x?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Kir kanos said:


> So is the genesis slightly softer and more cushioning than the genesis x?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The gen x is extremely comfortable..
Its stiffer than the genesis but i dont think you are sacrificing comfort..


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Kir kanos said:


> So is the genesis slightly softer and more cushioning than the genesis x?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Owned both. Genesis are a bit softer but both are good, comfort wise. Genesis feel lighter when strapped in too. But Gen X aren't too heavy, by any means. Prefer the Gen X on my CustomX much more than the Genesis, prefer that bit more response.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> The gen x is extremely comfortable..
> Its stiffer than the genesis but i dont think you are sacrificing comfort..


Agree, no difference in comfort (unless you think the springbed footbed on the Gen X EST adds comfort - it feels different but I wouldn't call it a comfort feature).

Really on difference is that the Gen X is slightly stiffer and the regular Genesis slightly more responsive. But really not much in it at all.


----------

